# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] 2 Accounts: 50 lvl White Mage and 50 LVL Black Mage. MSQ done till HW

## zanuffas

Hello,
Selling 2 Great starters account, for enjoyable playing and good gear, general information:

Finished main story quest till Heavensward.
Class quests completed.
Great starter gear: ilvl 118
Heavensward is not included
No game time :/
700k gil

Selling only on Playerauctions links below

White Mage:


SOLD

Black Mage:

SOLD

----------

